# Shine Your Light on Me



## ayed

Hello, folks.
What is the exact translation of the following sentence in Roman:

_Shine your light on me_




Thanks in advance..


Ayed


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

I could write some ideas, but I think that for an "exact" translation we really need more context. Who is speaking, and to whom? To an object (lightbulb, sun?) person (man/woman?), to God? Is this a literary text, do you want to sound poetic?

Thanks.


----------



## ayed

It is just a sort of blessing or a prayer .


Thanks very much


----------



## farscape

Without claiming this to be an exact translation (I'm still not sure of the context), you could say (in Romanian):

*Doamne, luminează-mi calea!* - somehting like _(God) Shine Your light on my path!

_Best,


----------



## ayed

farscape said:


> Without claiming this to be an exact translation (I'm still not sure of the context), you could say (in Romanian):
> 
> *Doamne, luminează-mi calea!* - somehting like _(God) Shine Your light on my path!_
> 
> Best,


 
Thanks very much, farscape.


----------

